# Johanni or Cyaneorhabdus



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok im unsure which species this fish is. This is my community tank Ive had for a couple of years - when I bought this fish I didnt know about malawi cichlids enough not to keep it in my community tank :lol: In fact I bought two of them, but one died after about 2 months, my guess is they were both males and this one was the more dominant by far!

Ive ordered a new aquarium which arrives this week and I plan to set it up as a species tank, for Malawi cichlids with lots of rocks etc. I need to know whether this fish is a Melanochromis Johanni or a Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdus so I can then buy 3/4 females for him :-D One other thing I wanted to know is what are the female colourations for both species? Ive heard theyre yellow but im not sure!

This is him !









Heres my siamese male, pretty huh


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Johanni. I was wrong earlier.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Johanni, hmm how they come up with these names i will never know, and sort through female pea****s, i tell u wut, i cant tell a different between lemon jake pea**** and lwanda pea****


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

Heres a cyaneorhabdos









And heres a johanni from the same page









Are you sure its a johanni !?!?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice fish..


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

It is a Johanni, what are your water perameter if you have a betta in there?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Odds are it's cyaneorhabdos if it was bought at a regular petstore. "Electric blue johannii" are a lot more common in petstores than regular johanniis are. The only true johannii I've ever seen came from other hobbyisits tanks.


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

lol i really couldnt tell you much about my water parameters other than its 24C in temperature. Ive kept fish in this tank for around 4 years, including an angel fish from my old smaller tank (hes now 5 years old!) and a family of guppies which swarm the upper region of the tank 

I really should start paying attention to the ammonia levels etc since im getting a new tank as well. I guess fortnightly water changes has been sufficient in keeping them down over the years 

Heres my tank as it is - dam those plecs for eating my pretty leafy plants 









To my best knowledge, I have:
- 2 Electric blue dwarf gouramis
- 3 Bettas, 1 male & 2 females
- 1 Angelfish
- 1 Red Tailed Black Shark
- 15 or so guppies (black and yellow patterns)
- 2 plecs 
- 1 Kribensis
- 1 Melanochromis Johanni/Cyaneorhabdos!!!
- a number of random fish such as red-eyes and tetras

The kribensis and the melanochromis cichlid dont exactly get on (as expected with their origins) but theres plenty of hiding spots throughout the tank to give them cover when needed! You can see the Melanochromis in his upturned pot territory 
-


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I was looking for pH and gH, the fish that is in question is a African rift lake cichlid and it is optimal for the water to be at a higher temp, pH, and gH. I say optimal becouse I have seen them co-exist in water parameters that south and central american waters (tanks) such as yours.


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

I dont know the pH or gH sorry lol!


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.timstropicals.com/Inventory/African/JohanniInfo.asp

It says johannis usually have a more checkered pattern than the cyaneorhabdos. Still think its a johanni??


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i have a fish that looks just like the first pic in that link, i thought it was a johanni for a long time till i started to do more research, the closest thing i can find is that its a melanochromis interuptus. the johanni's ive seen have more solid stripes than blotchy spots


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

pea****, hehehehehehe


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

Fraser said:


> Ok im unsure which species this fish is. This is my community tank Ive had for a couple of years - when I bought this fish I didnt know about malawi cichlids enough not to keep it in my community tank :lol: In fact I bought two of them, but one died after about 2 months, my guess is they were both males and this one was the more dominant by far!
> 
> Ive ordered a new aquarium which arrives this week and I plan to set it up as a species tank, for Malawi cichlids with lots of rocks etc. I need to know whether this fish is a Melanochromis Johanni or a Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdus so I can then buy 3/4 females for him :-D One other thing I wanted to know is what are the female colourations for both species? Ive heard theyre yellow but im not sure!
> 
> ...


this fish i just say today in a pet store and they said it was " Melanochromis Johanni" and it was the same colour too.....because i to am thinking of getting some of them.


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Your fish is a Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdus, females have the 
same colouration minus the egg spots, I have some holding
at the moment, they are quite easy to breed.
here's a pic of my male for reference.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

conaquavict said:


> Your fish is a Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdus, females have the
> same colouration minus the egg spots.


Some of my breeding female auratus and mainganos actually have egg spots, so not always.


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

conaquavict said:


> Your fish is a Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdus, females have the
> same colouration minus the egg spots, I have some holding
> at the moment, they are quite easy to breed.
> here's a pic of my male for reference.


Question.........is there another colour of this fish of yellowish-orange and has the marking of this one? If so is it called the same thing or a different kind. In the batch at the store there were the 2 colour of the blue/black and the yellowish-orangish/black markings. What would that be females?


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

I think the fish you seen were female johanni's
In johanni the females and juvies are yellow.
cyaneorhabdos females and juvies are the same
colour as the male.
The trade name for cyaneorhabdos is "electic blue johanni".


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

conaquavict said:


> I think the fish you seen were female johanni's
> In johanni the females and juvies are yellow.
> cyaneorhabdos females and juvies are the same
> colour as the male.
> The trade name for cyaneorhabdos is "electic blue johanni".


so are they easy to breed or what? and how many johanni should you keep together for successful breeding? 
i have been trying to do the gourmi and kribensis but yet to get any fry..i was told they have to be around eight months old for the krib. and the female for the 3-spotted/ blue gourmi ..hopefully anyday. 
i am also thinking of doing a mouthbreeder..johanni or egyptian what would you suggest? or maybe agassiz's dwarf.
By the way very.....very good pic.


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

peanut_dimples said:


> so are they easy to breed or what? and how many johanni should you keep together for successful breeding?
> i have been trying to do the gourmi and kribensis but yet to get any fry..i was told they have to be around eight months old for the krib. and the female for the 3-spotted/ blue gourmi ..hopefully anyday.
> i am also thinking of doing a mouthbreeder..johanni or egyptian what would you suggest? or maybe agassiz's dwarf.
> By the way very.....very good pic.


I have never kept dwarfs so i would say go with the johanni's
they are pretty easy to breed and fun to watch, go for...
1 male to 2-3 females, your kribs should pair up at 6-8 mths,
i never had any luck with breeding gouramis so i can't help there sorry.


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

conaquavict said:


> I have never kept dwarfs so i would say go with the johanni's
> they are pretty easy to breed and fun to watch, go for...
> 1 male to 2-3 females, your kribs should pair up at 6-8 mths,
> i never had any luck with breeding gouramis so i can't help there sorry.


well the krib. do they following each other searching for a cave, digging, cleaning site...ect. do the johanni do the same type of thing........and is it the female that watches over the fry and the male guards out.. so what did you think would be the best things with these fish to really experience?and how many fry did you get from yours?

How do you put pics on this site in these post......i cant seem to do it because the pics are in my camera file. i was able to do my gourami but i cant seem to do the others with a ULR....or something it asks for?


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Your kribs prefer to spawn in caves so provide some 
plant pots (teracotta work well)for them, coconut caves,
or even pvc piping. The female guards the eggs and young while the male defends the territory. They become extremely aggressive at this time and will even attack fish that are larger than themselves. my kribs had anywhere from 
40-50 fry up.
The johanni's are mouth breeders and the female will hatch the eggs in
her mouth and hold the fry untill they are big enough for her to spit 
them out, young fish will sometimes spit the eggs or swallow them if stressed.
Some people strip the fish of their eggs/fry and bring them on in a 
seperate tank.
To add pics the guys here have kindly provided an attachment feature
(manage attachments) click on it, browse, upload pic from your pc
then add it to your post, or alternatively you can take out a free
photo bucket account, upload your pics to it, click on the bottom option
(image) copy and paste the link to your post, here's a link...
http://photobucket.com/


----------

